# 96 smells bad



## sneakachu (Nov 30, 2005)

Where is the entrance to the ventilation system? I've had a problem with mouse nests before, but don't want to go pay a bunch of mechanics for something I could try to do. Thanks!

-Val


----------



## ace1223 (Dec 1, 2005)

sneakachu said:


> Where is the entrance to the ventilation system? I've had a problem with mouse nests before, but don't want to go pay a bunch of mechanics for something I could try to do. Thanks!
> 
> -Val


i dont know were exactly they start but the vents come out underneth the front seats.


----------

